

Web Components Github Org - tanepiper
http://webcomponents.github.com/

======
tanepiper
My reasoning behind this is to get developers working together to come up with
future web components for use on the web.

Rather than have lots of different competing components, lets get a proper
discussion going without the need for working groups - we'll just build the
damn things, and release them in the wild.

I've put up three ideas already - Calendar, Image Gallery and Lightbox - but
if you have other idea, just raise an issue on the main website issues
([https://github.com/WebComponents/webcomponents.github.com/is...](https://github.com/WebComponents/webcomponents.github.com/issues))
and I'll create it and make sure you join the organisation!

~~~
iambot
I really like the idea, wondering how to make them as simple/un-opinionated
enough so as to work with all other frameworks - a big ask (and not easy.)

Do you imagine that they would all have zero dependencies? Perhaps the
wiki/homepage should suggest a base way of interacting with said widgets.

~~~
tanepiper
I would recommend you check out the GoogleIO talk on this:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2txPYQOWBtg>

But yes, the idea is that what we have is zero-dependency, best practice
components that could a) be used by any framework b) drive browser vendors to
look at the best and most commonly used tags, so they can then be implemented
natively.

